# 720 Manufacturing Dates



## 1983Nissan720 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here are the approximate dates of manufacturing for the Datsun/Nissan 720 series pick-up truck sold in the U.S. from 1980 to early 1986 (marketed as a Nissan since mid-1983):

DATSUN label: August 1979 to December 1982
NISSAN label: January 1983 to December 1985

Engine options (with manufacturing dates specific to availability in the 720):
L20B 2.0L I-4, 90 hp (July to November 1979)
NAPS-Z (Z20) 2.0L I-4, 80 hp (December 1982 to November 1985)
NAPS-Z (Z22) 2.2L I-4, 100 hp (December 1979 to November 1982)
NAPS-Z (Z24) 2.4L I-4, 103 hp (December 1982 to November 1985)
NAPS-Z (Z24i) 2.4L I-4 (fuel injected), 103 hp (July to November 1985) 
SD22 2.2L diesel I-4, 70 hp (July 1981 to November 1982)
SD25 2.5L diesel I-4, 75 hp (December 1982 to June 1985)

Note that engine manufacturing dates are approximately four weeks ahead of the truck manufacturing dates.

The L20B engine was carried over from the prior Datsun 620 series pick-up truck.

The diesel engine was not sold in the U.S. after the end of the 1985 model year, and it was limited to two-wheel-drive models only (not available on the S/T Sport Truck line or four-wheel-drive models).

~Ben


----------

